# Using the new portdowngrade



## ilemur (Nov 19, 2013)

How to use the new portdowngrade system? It doesn't touch the port files but instead puts them under /usr/ports/branch/port_name/port_name.

Running `make config` under this directory yields only one result: 
	
	



```
No options to configure
```


----------

